# home made incubator advise



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi can some one help i'm going to atempt making an incubator but need to know do you cut a hole out of the top for air or a window???
where do you put the thermometer?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

evilangel said:


> Hi can some one help i'm going to atempt making an incubator but need to know do you cut a hole out of the top for air or a window???
> where do you put the thermometer?


I just made mine.......really easy to do.......no don't think you need holes in it mate......would poss cause too much in temp fluctuation.......place your thermometer next to where the egg laying boxes will be


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You definitely don't want holes, the whole point is to completely insulate the inside of the box from the outside temperature hence the use of poly boxes. If you do cut a hole for a window you need to tape a piece of glass or acrylic over it, and keep it as small as possible to avoid heat loss.

The easiest way to fit a thermometer is to use a glass mercury filled one and just push it through the poly, having made a small hole with a skewer or something first. The thermometer bulb should be at the same level as the eggs, and obviously the relevant part of the scale should be readable on the outside. Or you can use a digital thermometer with a probe but check it for accuracy first, I've had a couple that were way off.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Graham said:


> You definitely don't want holes, the whole point is to completely insulate the inside of the box from the outside temperature hence the use of poly boxes. If you do cut a hole for a window you need to tape a piece of glass or acrylic over it, and keep it as small as possible to avoid heat loss.
> 
> The easiest way to fit a thermometer is to use a glass mercury filled one and just push it through the poly, having made a small hole with a skewer or something first. The thermometer bulb should be at the same level as the eggs, and obviously the relevant part of the scale should be readable on the outside. Or you can use a digital thermometer with a probe but check it for accuracy first, I've had a couple that were way off.


Thanks big help


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Do a search on here.
More than one member has described how they made theirs in the past.

John


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Lostcorn said:


> Do a search on here.
> More than one member has described how they made theirs in the past.
> 
> John


yeaha had a look but could't see answers to my questions, 

also how often if at all should you check the eggs


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I know Welsgaz made his own.
Perhaps he can answer your questions.

John


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

All sorted thanks every one


----------

